# Ruckel Ruckel Ruckel-.-



## Grüner Schami (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem PC. Erstmal alle Daten usw usw....

1) Mein PC ist NICHT zugemüllt (148GB maximal und 111GB frei)

2) Ich habe KEINE VIREN hab die neuste Version von Kaspersky GEKAUFT und mehrfach durchlaufen lassen. (Treibe mich auch net auf seltsamen Internetseiten rum.

Zum PC:

 Card name: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce Go 7600

Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
       System Model: Satellite A100
               BIOS: BIOS Version 6.00
          Processor: Intel® Core(tm)2 CPU         T5600  @ 1.83GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 543MB used, 3393MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINXP
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode


Zum Problem:


Also als ich diesen PC gekauft hat (anfang von BC) hat es ohne Ruckler und perfekt flüssig gelaufen auch in 25 Raids oder großen PvP schlachten (AV, Städteraids) Auch keine Probleme in Städten wie Shat.

Als ich mit meinem Mage frisch 80 war waren Naxx 25 usw auch ohne ruckler zu genießen. Doch jetzt auf einmal ausm nichts ruckelt es in BGs und 25 Raids so heftig das es echt unspielbar ist. Liegt auch net an der Internetverbindung die is seit Jahren gleich geblieben... hatte erst Wlan und dann hab ich mir als es angefangen hat zu ruckeln ein Kabel gekauft. Trotzdem noch Ruckler ohne Ende. 

Ich habe bereits Defragmentiert und alles aber ohne Erfolg.... 
kann da einer helfen?

EDIT: Wenn ich alle Grafikeinstellungen auf MINIMUM setzte verbessert sich das ruckeln ÜBERHAUPT NICHT...noch nichtmal son bisschen.... cO


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Mai 2009)

Seit dem Wotlk raus ist beklagen sich viele(auch ich) über massive FPS-Einbrüche...

War bei mir auch so vor Wotlk 60 FPS in Ungoro(als Bsp.) heute sind es max 40...


----------



## manfrud (3. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne mich dabei nicht so ganz aus, aber ich würde mal versuchen in den Spieloptionen Leistungsfresser in der Grafikabteilung (Schatten, Spiegelungen) etc. kleiner oder auszustellen.


----------



## Widock (3. Mai 2009)

Performance Probleme sind ein bekanntes Problem Seiten Blizzards, siehe Offizieles Forum/Technischer Support.

Bei mir lief bis WotlK alles Top 100Fps +, nun wirds mit jedem Patch schlimmer, ganz davon zu schweigen das ich WoW mit JEDEM Patch neuinstallieren muss.
Habs nun so geregelt, das ich die Anzeige Optionen runtergeschraubt habe, Schatten etc.
Ansonsten, entrüppel deine Addons, die fressen ordentlich Leistung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (3. Mai 2009)

manfrud schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich dabei nicht so ganz aus, aber ich würde mal versuchen in den Spieloptionen Leistungsfresser in der Grafikabteilung (Schatten, Spiegelungen) etc. kleiner oder auszustellen.



guck dir eben Edit an im Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liandrii (3. Mai 2009)

Jap das Problem kann ich nur bestätigen, bei mir hat es ganz ganz schlimm angefangen als 3.1 raus kam. Vorher lief sogar Dalaran mit 50-60 FPS aber jetzt kann ich noch nicht mal ohne Ruckler über die Drachenöde fliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denke mal das hat was mit den neuen Grafikeinstellungen zu tun, obwohl ich da eigentlich nichts geändert habe seit 3.1


----------



## Bobby Ross (3. Mai 2009)

Blizzlord mein ärmster nur 40 FPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja um dich zu trösten, du bist nicht alleine , muss mich auch mit 2 - 5 FPS durchs 25er Naxx läggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du V-Sync an ? Wenn ja machs mal aus , soll helfen .
Aber generell , wenn du nicht so auf Quali stehst , alles auf Minimum , bis auf Distanzdarstellung ...


----------



## norp (3. Mai 2009)

Muß ja nicht an Deinem Rechner liegen, vielleicht liegt das Problem eher bei Blizzard bzw. dem Server? Hab gerade meinen 75er in den Stall zurückgeschickt, Nordend ist derzeit unspielbar auf meinem Server. In der Scherbenwelt und im Classicbereich fluppt alles einwandfrei, woran es liegt weiß ich nicht - an mir oder meinem Rechner jedenfalls nicht. Heute vormittag hatte ich schonmal kurz ein paar Quests in Nordend mit einem Bekannten gemacht, da lief alles noch wie geschmiert.


----------



## Rukaniz (3. Mai 2009)

Wie lange ist das schon so erste seit dem Patch 3.1 wenn ja die haben da doch so einen neuen Grafikoption gemacht vllt liegt es daran sonst weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Grüner Schami (3. Mai 2009)

Rukaniz schrieb:


> Wie lange ist das schon so erste seit dem Patch 3.1 wenn ja die haben da doch so einen neuen Grafikoption gemacht vllt liegt es daran sonst weiß ich auch nicht



schon vor 3.1


----------



## manfrud (3. Mai 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> guck dir eben Edit an im Beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vielleicht hab ich vor den Edit gepostet?
Denken>Handeln!


----------



## loragorn (3. Mai 2009)

hi, ich hab des selbe problem gehabt, probier einfach mal das spiel mit deiner maximal bildschirmauflösung nur dann im fenstermodus zu spieln, bei mir hats dann auf einmal garnet mehr gerukkelt und ich konnte wieder laggfrei spieln
lg lora
quickedith:asow nurmal zu den FPS:
da das menschliche Auge eh nur etwa 30 FPS wahrnehmen kann macht es so gesehen keinen Unterschied ob ihr mit 60 oder 40 FPS durch die Welt wandert^^


----------



## Norgannon (3. Mai 2009)

Nur so als Vorschlag:

Schraub deinen PC ma auf und guck ma ob alle Lüftungen einwandfrei sind... frei von staub etc.
kann passieren das irgendwann zuviel staub auf einem kühler is und der dann nichtmehr die optimale drehzahl erreicht und somit z.B. die Grafikkarte permanent zu warm läuft und so fps einbrüche produziert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten... schonma den Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert?

wünsche dir viel Glück.. spiele seid release auf dem gleichen Mac... habe bis heute noch immer keine Probleme und selbst in Dalaran ne fps von mind. 45 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## 50Cent200 (3. Mai 2009)

Es kann sein, dass es am Viren-Programm liegt, wenn man z.B. Internetsicherheit auf hoch hat, zieht das enorm Leistung, war bei mir mal so, aber so hab ich keine Probleme, hab weder Lags noch andere Probleme.


----------



## 50Cent200 (3. Mai 2009)

sry Doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loragorn (3. Mai 2009)

stimmt hatte ich auch, einfach mal kaspersky schliessen und dann probieren...


----------



## Gnolius (3. Mai 2009)

Und Eingabeverzögerung aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baloron (3. Mai 2009)

man sollte ab und an den pc neu aufsetzen (formatieren und alles neu installieren..achtung wichtige daten extern sichern)
hat nix mit zugemüllt zu tun.
aber 1tausend patches, updates, bugfixes etc machen programme nicht schneller
und ne volle registry den rechner auch ned

lg


----------



## Grüner Schami (3. Mai 2009)

Baloron schrieb:


> man sollte ab und an den pc neu aufsetzen (formatieren und alles neu installieren..achtung wichtige daten extern sichern)
> hat nix mit zugemüllt zu tun.
> aber 1tausend patches, updates, bugfixes etc machen programme nicht schneller
> und ne volle registry den rechner auch ned
> ...




und wie mach ich das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (3. Mai 2009)

wichtige Sachen auf ne externe HDD, USB-Stick etc kopieren und dann die Kiste formatieren.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Mai 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Zum PC:
> 
> Card name: NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600
> Manufacturer: NVIDIA
> ...


Da dürfte wohl das Problem liegen. Selbst die niedrigsten Einstellungen sind nicht mit den Einstellungen aus der Zeit von BC zu vergleichen. Eine normale 7600 ist eh schon nicht besonders schnell, als "Go"-Variante beim Laptop verringert sich die Leistung noch mal um ca. 50% zu einer normalen Desktop Variante.
Hier bleibt dir wahrscheinlich ein Neukauf nicht erspart. Ich denke nicht das formatieren da allzu viel bringt. Ein wenig mag sich das verbessern. Aber von einer Laptop-Grafikkarte die schon zwei Jahre oder mehr alt ist, und man damit WoW mit den gestiegenen Anforderungen spielen will, darf man keine Wunder erwarten.
Nicht unterschätzen sollte man auch die Performanceprobleme von seiten Blizzards. Die gibt es nun mal leider auch, selbst wenn sie was anderes behaupten sollten. Die schieben das immer gerne auf die User.^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Mai 2009)

Ich hab seit gestern mit 3.1 (jaaa, ich hab erst gestern gepatcht und die Pause beendet) auch ein seltsames Ruckeln.

Also vorher gabs (außerhalb von Dalaran) nie Performance-Probleme und wegen Dalaran hab ich die Grafikeistellungen schon auf ein relatives Mittelding eingestellt. Also ich log mich gestern ein und erstmal scheint alles normal zu sein, komm in Sturmwind an und plötzlich fängts an zu ruckeln... jetz nicht wirklich extrem, es sind eher so Zehntel-Sekunden-Ruckler, das Bild friert für einen winzig kurzen Moment ein... kaum sichtbar, aber deutlich spührbar und das pausenlos... flüssiges spielen ist also nicht drin.
Wenn ich dann das Spiel verlasse und neu starte seh ich dann schon im Loginfenster, daß der Drache sich durch Bild ruckelt... im Spiel siehts dann also nicht besser aus. Erst nach ´nem kompletten Neustart scheint erstmal alles wieder zu laufen, aber dann auch nur kurze Zeit. Kaum ist wieder "was los" ruckelt die Darstellung, die Spielgeschwindigkeit an sich wird aber nicht beeinflusst.
An irgendwelchen alten Addons kanns nicht liegen. Nutze nur MobMap, aber das ist deaktiviert weil ich´s eh noch nicht aktualisiert habe. Die Platte ist defragmentiert und die Kühler/Lüfter/Ventis sind staubfrei.

Falls es wichtig ist, ich hab: 
AMD Athlon64 X2 4400 (was auch immer das heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) // 2 GB Ram // NVIDIA GeForce 8600 
jaja, nicht gerade das neuste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wie gesagt, VOR dem Patch gab es keine Ruckler. 

Hat meine Kiste vielleicht ein Problem mit 3.1 oder könnte es auch an den von *Dagonzo* erwähnten Performanceproblemen seitens Blizzard liegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (4. Mai 2009)

Deaktiviert doch bitte mal die neuen Texturen oder stellt die Schatten ganz aus. Eure Systeme packen die Engine einfach nicht mehr. 

WoW bekam durch 3.1 einen neuen Anstrich und die Engine kann sich auf ein Treppchen mit Crysis stellen...

Wer braucht Kantenglättung bei Schatten?..Ich, aber das packt KEINE Graka ordentlich.

Es liegt nur zum Teil an Blizzard, hauptsächlich aber an eure Systeme.


----------



## Sascha_BO (4. Mai 2009)

Also die Schatten hatte ich schon zu Beginn von WotLK in Dalaran abgeschaltet. Die waren zwar hübsch, aber ich kann auch ohne ganz gut leben.
Die können (zumindest bei mir) nicht der Grund für die neuen Probleme sein.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Mai 2009)

Also standardmäßig sind ja die neuen Features im Spiel nicht aktiviert, wenn man den/die Patches aufgespielt hat. Habt ihr natürlich alles auf hoch gestellt, dann könnt ihr das mit euren Karten echt vergessen. Da hat selbst meine jetzt schon echt zu kämpfen obwohl sie stärker als eine 280GTX ist.
Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck Blizzard will es den Entwicklern von Crysis gleichtun. Die Anforderungen sind mittlerweile schon auf dem Level von Crysis, so wie es mein Vorredner schon schrieb. 
Neuer Negativ-Rekord in Dalaran bei mir am letzten Sonntag Nachmittag sind 17 Bilder/s gewesen. Das ist schon echt heftig. In den normalen Gegnen komme ich wenigstens noch auf 60-70fps. Vor Patch 3.1 waren es noch in Dalaran min. 40 und bis 130 Bilder/s in den Questgebieten. 
Ich denke das geht auf Dauer mit der alten Grafikengine nicht mehr gut. Klar Highend-Systeme kommen damit noch einigermaßen klar, aber viele wollen halt auch gerne alle Features nutzen, ohne sich gleich einen Rechenknecht für 2000-3000€ zulegen zu müssen.
Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen das die Grafikengine nicht nur so alt ist, wie das Releasedatum von WoW, sondern bestimmt schon zwei vielleicht sogar drei Jahre älter.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Mai 2009)

Richtig, aber scheinbar möchte Blizzard die Grafik auf HdRO-Niveau hieven, was mit einer derart veralteten Engine schlichtweg nicht möglich ist. Ich denke, da muss entweder WoW2 kommen, oder ein riesen Patch mit neuer Engine. Die Alte aber immer weiter zu polieren und dabei den extremen Performance-Verlust komplett außer Acht zu lassen halte ich persönlich für den komplett falschen Ansatz.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Mai 2009)

Ach wieso denn? Hat denn nicht jeder mittlerweile ein GTX295-Quad-SLI-Gespann in seinem PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (4. Mai 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Zum Problem:
> 
> 
> Also als ich diesen PC gekauft hat (anfang von BC) hat es ohne Ruckler und perfekt flüssig gelaufen auch in 25 Raids oder großen PvP schlachten (AV, Städteraids) Auch keine Probleme in Städten wie Shat.
> ...



So ich selber besitze einen Laptop mit Dual Core 1,6 GHz, GF 7600 GO und 2 GB RAM (im mom mit WIN 7 Beta). Und kann gut bis sehr gut WoW spielen. Zwar ist es nicht mehr so wie zu BC zeiten aber es geht und ich hab an der Grafik nichts runtergeschraubt oder rauf geschraubt. Dalaran wie man auch erwarten kann sind die fps <20 aber sonst hab ich 30-50 fps in 10er Raid gehen die fps auch nicht oft unter 20. Damit kann man noch gut spielen.
1. Poste mal bitte deine Addonliste. Es gibt Addons die extrem auf die Leistung gehen. Oder versuche mal ohne Addons zu spielen da wirst du es schon merken. Kannst dann nacheinander die Addons wieder anmachen und schauen was passiert. Am besten du fliegst z.b von Dalaran in die Drachnöde und führst dabei /timetest aus. (bevor du zum Flugmeister gehst) Bei der Landung bekommst du dann die max, min und durchschnitt fps.

2.Lade dir Sis Sandra runter. Da gibt es eine möglichkeit die Festplatten geschwindigkeit zumessen. Poste die gemessene Geschwindigkeit diese sollte normal bei ca. 40MB/s liegen. Weiter unten ist schlecht. Wie ich es gesehen hab hast du nur eine Festplatte da die Festplatten in einem Laptop sowie so schon langsamer sind als in einem Desktop PC wird es sehr wahrscheinlich an der Festplatte liegen. 
Die kommt mit den daten nicht nach.
Mit 2 Festplatten hast du die möglichkeit auf einer Platte dein Windows und die Auslagerungsdateien zu packen und auf der anderen hast du dein WoW. So ist es bei mir. So bremst die Festplatte beim zugriff auf die Auslagerungsdateien nicht den Datenfluss von WoW.


mfg Thore


----------



## Illarthan (8. Mai 2009)

[Also spielen tue ich auch mit einem Laptop und zwar einem alten eigentlich.
Gibt da soeine Option was mit Sync bei Video Optionen bitte ausschalten erstmal!
Danach hatte mir ein GM geraten die Folder WTF, Interface und noch einen neuzubennen.
Dadurch werden die Grafikoptionen zurueckgestellt und die Addons musst du auch noch mal installieren.
Aber bevor du das machst schau dir dann mal das Spiel an nachdem du neubenannt hast. Bei mir wars jedenfalls ein riesen Unterschied.


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2009)

@Grüner Schami:
Hattest du die Performance-Probleme vor oder nach der Installation des Virenscanners?


----------



## EspCap (8. Mai 2009)

Falls du vor der aktuellen Kaspersky Version schonmal eine ältere draufhattest (und die Probleme erst mit dem neuen kamen) musst du die alte mit einem Removal-Tool von Kaspersky entfernen. Deinstallieren reicht laut dem Kaspesky-Support nicht, und das hab ich auch gemerkt als ich mir die 2009er Version geholt hab (90-100% CPU Auslastung ohne Grund die ganze Zeit.)
Das Tool gäbe es hier : http://support.kaspersky.com/de/faq/?qid=207618902


----------



## Independent (8. Mai 2009)

SECURITY!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (8. Mai 2009)

loragorn schrieb:


> quickedith:asow nurmal zu den FPS:
> da das menschliche Auge eh nur etwa 30 FPS wahrnehmen kann macht es so gesehen keinen Unterschied ob ihr mit 60 oder 40 FPS durch die Welt wandert^^


ähm fail. dieses gerücht hält sich wirklich wacker, ist aber falsch.ab etwa 25 fps läuft das spiel fürs auge flüssig, richtig. aber man merkt deutlich nen unterschied zwischen 25 und 100 fps.

gut ob 100 pder 500 fps dürfte sich nicht bemerkbar machen, aber 30 fps ist eben nicht die grenze an der es nicht besser geht...




ich hab das ruckeln auch schon ewig. in bc gings noch, bzw war nach 2.4 damals in raids unspielbar, nach paar patches gings dann wieder.
jetzt mit wotlk sind die raid wieder unspielbar. und mit jedem patch wirds schlimmer.

das problem ist blizzard bekannt und blizzard schweigt es einfach tod. man kann gerne mal durch offizelle forum gehen. in keinem einzigen beitrag über ruckeln findet man eine blaue antwort. und da gibt es threads mit >20 seiten.


warum blizzard das ganze todschweigt ist klar: sie können es nicht lösen!

das problem ist, die engine ist uralt. sie war quasi schon zu release von wow veraltet. was aber nicht tragisch war, sie lief dafür auch auf schwachen systemen.

nur mittlerweile wurde die unzählige male hochgepatcht, hier und da grafik verbessert, usw.
die engine ist am ende und macht dadurch viele probleme, die sich in ruckeln zeigen.

blizzard müsste die komplette engine überarbeiten, wenn nicht sogar neu schreiben. und das ist halt nicht ohne weiteres möglich.

und da es sicher nicht gut bei den leuten ankommt, schweigt blizzard das problem halt tod.


ich habe mittlerweile ziemlich alles probiert. unter drei verschiedenen betriebsystemen getestet (winxp, vista, win7), zig treiber probiert (grafik, chipsatz, sound, usw).
fenstermodus, ziemlichen jeden consolenbefehl ausprobiert, mit rivatuner optimiiert, usw.
alles ohne erfolg.

jetzt versuch ich gerade wow aus dem internet zu installieren. vielleicht läuft das dann besser.
morgen im ulduarraid werd ichs wissen.

wenns so bleibt ziehe ich als letzte konsequenz die kündigung des accs. bzw die ist bereits erfolgt, aber ich werde nicht verlängern nächsten monat....

irgendwie schade, das spiel hat sehr viel spaß gemacht, aber ich hab die hoffnung auf besserung mittlerweile aufgeben

selbst auf highendmachinen ruckelt das spiel sogar noch.


witzig ist, auch bei mir bringt ein runterschrauben der details garnix. ich kann mit vollen details und 4fach kantenglättung in der ganzen welt flüssig spielen.
in den raids sind die fps dann genauso wie mit lowdetails.


btw lief wow unter vista und windows7beta noch am besten. unter xp hab deutlich weniger fps.


----------

